# Venezuela; Food Shortages and Delivery Trucks are Targets



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> SAN CRISTOBAL/CARACAS (Reuters) - Robbers and looters are targeting trucks carrying food across Venezuela in another sign of worsening shortages that have turned basics like flour and chicken into coveted booty.
> 
> Crime has long plagued shops and roads in Venezuela, which has one of the world's highest murder rates.
> 
> ...


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/robbers-target-food-delivery-trucks-shortage-hit-venezuela-125312857.html

Imagine living where such things are happening.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

No thanks!!! I feel pretty good sitting here eating my Doritos and drinking a beer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> No thanks!!! I feel pretty good sitting here eating my Doritos and drinking a beer.


See, that's what is done on sports forums. Here, we discuss sitting on logs and eating freshly killed squirrel.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> See, that's what is done on sports forums. Here, we discuss sitting on logs and eating freshly killed squirrel.


They're squirrel flavored Doritos.  Is that better?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> They're squirrel flavored Doritos.  Is that better?


Sigh.

I give up.

I work at a clown house, and spend spare time at a nut house. I might as well go buy a plastic water-squirting flower and a box of flavored crayons.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

You think the food trucks being robbed is bad, wait until SHTF in Colorodo, the Marijuana stores are gonna get smoked, and not in a good way.
They are trying to pass a Law to legalize MJ dispensaries in Hawaii, don't know if the potheads will bother to wait for SHTF if they find out where the store grows it or when the delivery trucks show up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, because pot is a life or death item in family households.

Excuse me while I go buy those crayons. :-x


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Last year here in Hawaii, a police officer chasing a suspect through a pot field fell victim to a Punji stick. The growers guard their gardens and they don't like the helicopter overflights.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/robbers-target-food-delivery-trucks-shortage-hit-venezuela-125312857.html
> 
> Imagine living where such things are happening.


Wait a little while...
It has been going from bad to worse down there and you don't hear as much about the freewheeling execution squads and that there has not been food in their stores for months now.

I suppose the difference is we can afford the mercenaries to come in a sack us.
Wait till the wave hits mexico...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The pothead breaking into dispensaries isn't high on my things to worry about list.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

War? Pffft! But come for the weed and there will be a massacre. That's already expected. Besides, the ones the legal people own will be immune. I suppose ours will run till Jesus gets here given that.

Comfort thyself with the thought of all these border boys and it is "open season" on cartella - That might be worth getting up off the couch for. Will happen. Nobody cares about cartella...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sure this will never happen here...

(As Slippy types gooey sarcasm drips all over the keyboard...)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm taking note of this. In an economic collapse this will happen in the USA also. And society won't take very long to degrade to this point and much worse.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dang slippy, great minds. Lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> You think the food trucks being robbed is bad, wait until SHTF in Colorodo, the Marijuana stores are gonna get smoked, and not in a good way.
> They are trying to pass a Law to legalize MJ dispensaries in Hawaii, don't know if the potheads will bother to wait for SHTF if they find out where the store grows it or when the delivery trucks show up.


Actually, the legal pot industry in Colorado is not doing as well as people were led to believe it would. The large windfall of tax money hasn't happened, if fact the taxes have made legal pot so expensive that regular users are still buying from their street dealers.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Actually, the legal pot industry in Colorado is not doing as well as people were led to believe it would. The large windfall of tax money hasn't happened, if fact the taxes have made legal pot so expensive that regular users are still buying from their street dealers.


Of course they are, they can get it for less then half the price on the streets. and once this pot thing goes nation wide, im sure "big brother" will genetically modify it to make it more addictive, and to turn everyone into pot zombies. If they aren't already....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm sure this will never happen here...
> 
> (As Slippy types gooey sarcasm drips all over the keyboard...)


Meanwhile, Ol' RPD goes out back and collects some fresh eggs.
Last year my wife taught me something - you can grow lettuce and when you want a salad, go out and pull off some leaves. The lettuce stays alive and keeps growing. I never knew that!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Country1 said:


> Of course they are, they can get it for less then half the price on the streets. and once this pot thing goes nation wide, im sure "big brother" will geneticly modify it to make it more addictive, and to turn everyone into pot zombies.


Not everyone.
Only those who use the poison.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Denton said:


> See, that's what is done on sports forums. Here, we discuss sitting on logs and eating freshly killed squirrel.


On a steeek?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Wait a little while...
> It has been going from bad to worse down there and you don't hear as much about the freewheeling execution squads and that there has not been food in their stores for months now.
> 
> I suppose the difference is we can afford the mercenaries to come in a sack us.
> ...


Nice glimpse into the future of hope and change.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> You think the food trucks being robbed is bad, wait until SHTF in Colorodo, the Marijuana stores are gonna get smoked, and not in a good way.
> They are trying to pass a Law to legalize MJ dispensaries in Hawaii, don't know if the potheads will bother to wait for SHTF if they find out where the store grows it or when the delivery trucks show up.


What do you think about Big Island Skunk?


----------

